# Days to take clomid ...



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi!

Just a quick and probably daft question (!). I am on my first month of taking clomid (100mg) and I take mine on days 2-6 of cycle. However, have noticed through reading posts that some people take it days 1-5, others like me on days 2-6 and some people on days 3-7. Is there any reason to this? 

Thanks in advance for anyone who may know,

Mollie xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think its mainly down to the consultant...many take cd2-6 although some will take cd3-7, cd5-9 etc...as far as I'm aware there's not much difference (although should always take as prescribed irrelevant of what others are precribed)....I've read that the earlier you take clomid more follicles are likely to develope & less side effects on the womb lining (ie thinning) & "drying" of cervical mucus, although not sure there's much conclusive evidence of this...don't know the stats...
...from going on other websites what I've noticed is that in UK its most common to take cd2-6 whilst in US they take cd5-9...but again not sure of the actual stats...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Natasha  

It was just niggling at the back of my mind every time I saw a post with different days on it.

Thanks again. 

Have a fab New Year's Eve and look forward to sharing in your wisdom in 2006  

Mollie xxxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Mollie

I take mine days cd 1-5.

kim xxx


----------



## xshellx (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Mollie

I live in Australia and my specialist told me that it is the old fashioned way is to take it from 5-9 and that the new trend is 2-6...he said he has had more success this way.

It worked for me!!!

My son is now 13 months old and I'm 14 weeks pregnant!!!

Good luck....

Shell


----------



## malibu_00 (Dec 29, 2005)

Im taking mine on cd 3-9 this month. I was taking it on cd 3-7 but my dr wants to try this for 2 mos. Hopefully we'll have happy news to report next month!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You're taking 3-9 

I thought clomid should only be taken 5 days every cycle...if you take cd3-9 then that would mean you take 7 pills every month which is over the recommended dose by the manufacturer


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

xshellx said:


> Hi Mollie
> 
> I live in Australia and my specialist told me that it is the old fashioned way is to take it from 5-9 and that the new trend is 2-6...he said he has had more success this way.
> 
> ...


Good to know !! Congratulations to you and good luck with the pregnancy!!

Mollie xx


----------



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

I take mine cd 2-6, and I have a 10 month old son from it as well!


----------



## malibu_00 (Dec 29, 2005)

MINXY~
Last month I took it on cd 3-7....this month Im on cd 3-9....I was surprised to see I had a weeks worth of pills when I picked up my prescription last week. My dr didnt tell me she was having me take a weeks worth either.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

malibu, I'd really check this out, I have never heard of having 7 pills in one cycle, ever, and I've been researching clomid for over a year now.  Certainly the days to start, ie CD2 or CD3 etc do vary but I've never heard about a 7 day course?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I have to agree with Flower...I've only ever heard of clomid being prescribed for 5 days...this is actually the manufacturers recommended dose as well...surely taking for a longer period could be harmful ie cos of OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) 

I would definitely check this out - GP's don't always know about fertility treatments...


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

I take it day 1-5, as far as i knew it has only to be taken for 5 days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry to butt in to your conversation but i was told to take it from day 2-7 (i just need to take to boost as ovulate naturally) was prescribed by my gp, also when i went to pick the pills up from the chemist they told me to follow the days  each month  Seems everyone is taking it on different days of their cycle!! Have'nt had any s/e apart from crying watching eastenders over the latest with Sharon, and dreaming lots and cramps in tummy, no hot flashes etc guess ive been lucky this cycle  see what happens for the next two  

Good luck to everyone ttc this year 
Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emma
Certainly everyone is told different start days, ie CD2 or CD3 and so on which is fine as it does seem to vary from each individual.  However, we have never known someone to be on it for more than 5 days at a time.
good luck to you too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I too take to boost as ovulate fine naturally...in fact all my progesterone levels prior to clomid were high (between 61-81) & consultant said I could even be releasing more than one egg a month sometimes, naturally...but on clomid I released 2 or 3 eggs every month.

I've researched alot about clomid & have also never heard of anyone else being prescribed it for more than 5 days in a cycle...the start days can vary - some take cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8, cd5-9....but I've never heard of anyone starting taking any later than cd5 & I have also never heard/read of anyone taking for more than 5 days...5 days is actually the recommended manufacturers dose.

Here's some info I found...

http://www.drugs.com/PDR/Clomid_Tablets.html#G05

I would definitely question GP who prescribed clomid for longer than 5 days...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

I will call my gp and ask her to confirm, and look into have the pills with me and definatly says day 2-7  

Emma xx


----------

